# What happened to nat. gear camo



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I am wondering why isn't natural gear camp as prevalent as say 10 years ago I really thought they had something and now. Its all but disappeared.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my nat gear snow camo from midwayusa. Its usually on clearance. I love it. Even thought about gettin some of their regular camo


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

It probably wasn't easy coming into a market with a couple powerhouses holding nearly all the market share.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

It was suppose to say natural gear camo not camp stupid auto correct.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

All my stuff is nat gear. Snow camo and standard camo. I use it all year and love it. Get it right from them or from midway. I think you don't see it as much now because a lot of pro staffs in other industries are affiliated with other camos. 


Sent from my BagPhone


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

You'll see plenty of it on the hunters here in the west.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the direction of where to look for this stuff. And as for the two powerhouses I think that the only camp patterns that mossy oak makes that are any good is duck blind and brush. Other than that the tree stand camo is there worst pattern to date. Real tree on the other hand needs to bring back advantage wetlands and quite messing with there realtree ap it was good when it came out why do they continue to screw it up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like my real tree ap

works where i hunt


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I use the mossy oak treestand and have had great luck with it. Put down 2 pope n young bucks with my bow wearing it. Works good for me when stalking. But everyone has different experiences with diff camo. Did you check out midwayusa or the natural gear site? There's plenty to buy when i checked today


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah I checked the natgear website and now I am just hung up on whether I should buy a full scent lok set in mossy oak break up infinity from a guy off lake link for $180 or get natgear.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

screw the scent lock stuff

it doesnt have a long lifetime for being effective

if hes selling it,its probably at the age where it doesnt work well anymore

if your going to use it for yotes,they will still smell you anyhow

deer noses arent quite as good as a yotes,but for them

just play the wind and your good to go there too

jm2cw


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd go for the natural gear myself.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Natty gear snow... Love it....


----------

